
ESNI: A Privacy-Protecting Upgrade to HTTPS - zackbloom
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/09/esni-privacy-protecting-upgrade-https?h
======
LinuxBender
My understanding was that ESNI would not make it's way into OpenSSL until it
reaches RFC status / standard ratified. It won't be in 1.1.1. Is someone from
the EFF going to help OpenSSL support this any time soon? Or perhaps GnuTLS?

